# Der harte Weg zurück



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*Wie ich zum "Minimalisten" wurde oder „Der harte Weg zurück“.*

  Sicherlich kennt das fast jeder ambitionierte Angler. Man startet in seiner Jugend mit wenig, geschenktem, preiswerten und auch billigem Gerät…man fängt die ersten Fische, auch gute. Man fängt regelmäßig. Man lernt dazu und ist zufrieden mit dem Kram aus dem Keller.

  Irgendwann wird anderes wichtiger. Außer mal mit Kumpels ans Wasser ist nicht viel los.
  Aber dann schlägt die Sucht mit voller Wucht zu ;-) .

  Solang ich bei meinen Eltern wohnte, war die Untere Havel mein bevorzugtes Revier. Hauptsächlich mit Naturködern auf Barsch, Aal und Welse und mit einfachem Spinngerät auf Hecht und Rapfen. Irgendwie war mir Gerät etc. da nicht so wichtig…und ich fing trotzdem mehr als genug Fische. Außerdem besaß ich für gelegentliche Ausflüge zur Ostsee noch zwei einfache Brandungsruten und eine olle Rute für Hering. 

  Alles in allem unter 20 Ruten, nix dolles, weder Ruten noch Rollen.

  Als ich dann auszog, war die Havel  leider zu weit weg, so dass ich mich an den Seen rund um meinen Wohnort umschauen musste. Außerdem hatte ich mir zwischenzeitlich eine Freundin an der Ostsee „angeschafft“. Geld war auch nicht so knapp, der Schwerpunkt verlegte sich aufs Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Dorsch und Mefo, dazu noch Hornfisch, ab und an mal Rapfen. Die Köderboxen wuchsen, die Ansprüche ans Gerät ebenso, ein Schnäppchen jagte das nächste, vermeintliche Bedarfe entstanden und verschwanden, Neugier kam dazu…kurz und gut, in zwei drei Jahren schnellte die Zahl der Ruten und Rollen in dreistellige Dimensionen hoch. Drehen im Keller war nicht mehr  möglich. Köderboxen und Taschen für jede denkbare Situation und Gewässer und Zielfisch sammelten sich an…kurz und gut, ich war dem Kaufrausch verfallen.


  Irgendwann beim Blick auf den Kontoauszug und das Fangbuch dann die Frage „Ist das SINNVOLL?“. Und die Erkenntnis „NEIN, ist es nicht!“ Die Fänge stimmten zwar, waren aber nicht signifikant besser als früher, angeln konnte ich auch vorher schon.  Kaum ein Fisch wurde gefangen, weil ich vorher aufgerüstet hatte. Viel Kram stand einfach nur rum, weil er halt da war und ich mal meinte,  ihn zu brauchen. Der Vorgänger und Vorvorgänger der aktuell benutzen Rute standen als Reserve nach wie vor im Wege.  Der Weg ans Wasser erfolgte nur noch schweißgebadet, nahe dem Zusammenbruch wegen des Gewichtes. Alle Anzeichen eines Gerätefetischs waren vorhanden.


  Vom langen Weg zurück zu geordneten Verhältnissen im Keller, einem vernünftigen Kontostand und einer sinnvollen Ausrüstung möchte ich hier berichten.

  Der erste Schritt war eine Bestandsaufnahme, was will ich eigentlich fangen, wo und was brauche ich dafür wirklich?? Was hab ich einfach nur, weil ich es an früheren Gewässern brauchte, was ist alter Billigschrott, der mal zum Probieren gekauft wurde, was gutes Gerät, das durch besseres ersetzt wurde?


  Ich habe das als Bürofuzzi mit Laptop und Excel Liste im Keller gemacht. An alle, die jetzt lachen: Nur aus dem Gedächtnis war es nicht mehr möglich, sich an wirklich alles zu erinnern.

  Am Ende standen 102 Ruten und 70 Rollen. Ermittelter, im äußersten Falle mit allen Zielfischen denkbarer Bedarf für meine beiden Wohnorte und damit Ziel waren 40 Kombos. Was tun?


  Aussortieren!


  Zunächst kam alles weg, was ich an der Havel als großem Fluss brauchte, aber nicht an Seen oder der Ostsee. Eine 7m Stellfisch ist was tolles, aber sehr speziell.
  Als nächstes sortierte ich alles aus, was meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr genügte. Einfache Telegrundruten, weiche einfache Spinnruten, Rollen der einfachen Sorte.


  Außerdem wanderte alles, was kaputt war, rigoros in die Tonne. Nein, die olle Rolle mit der defekten Rücklaufsperre benutzt keiner mehr. Nein, die bringt auch bei Ebay mehr Aufwand als Geld. Genauso Billigruten mit defekten Ringen, unter der Spitze gebrochen etc…weg damit! Der Aufwand für die Reparatur bringt am Ende keinen Gewinn.
  Aus dem Rest Pakete schnüren! Ruten und Rollen als Kombi angelfertig, sinnvoll arrangierte Pakete aus Aal- , Karpfen- oder Feederruten gehen gut bei Ebay.  Vieles wurde im Bekanntenkreis verkauft, einiges verschenkt, das meiste bei Ebay verkauft.


  Das gleiche gilt für Kunstköder. Man braucht mit Sicherheit nicht hunderte von beliebigen Ködern, die nie Wasser sehen und trotzdem in der Box rosten oder im Keller rumliegen.

  Vorher habe ich für meinen Schwiegervater und den Bruder meiner Frau noch gut brauchbare Teile aussortiert. Die angeln beide, aber auf niedrigem Niveau. Viele Ruten, mit denen ich nicht mehr angeln mag, sind für sie toll. Kunstköder, die ich nicht nutze, fangen bei ihnen Hechte. Also als Geschenke für diverse Anlässe in die Ecke und schnellstens großzügig verschenken.


  Nachdem ich erstmal anfing, auszumisten und zu verkaufen, ging es wie von selbst! Natürlich hab ich auch weiterhin gute Ruten gekauft, auch einige Rollen. Insgesamt reduzierte sich meine Ausrüstung, ging aber vom Niveau her steil nach oben, wurde moderner, neuer.  Plötzlich Platz im Keller für hochklassige Ruten, Geld kam dabei auch rum…ich kann es nur empfehlen. Aber Achtung, eine Warnung…man verkauft nicht, was man in absehbarer Zeit braucht, wieder kaufen ist teurer als behalten!!

  Bis hierher liest sich das ganze wie ein Selbstfindungstrip eines Bekloppten, der einfach zu viel Kram hat. Wie aber wirkte sich das anglerisch aus? 

  Zunächst in mehr Zeit! Während ich früher immer mal stundenlang im Keller hockte, um für jeden Tag das optimale Gerät zu kombinieren und ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte, weil die „gute Rute“ schon ein ganzes Jahr kein Wasser sah, stehen da jetzt montierte Kombis in überschaubarer Zahl für jeden Zielfisch.
  Während ich früher gern mit der „für alles gerüstet Ausrüstung“, also viel zu viel Kram los bin, fahre ich jetzt mit einem klar definierten Ziel und Zielfisch los. 
  Während früher die Boxen überquollen, hab ich jetzt klar strukturierte Kisten und Taschen für jede Gelegenheit. Immer noch zu viel, aber überschaubar.
  Plötzlich brauch ich nur noch wenige Minuten, um alles dabei zu haben. Wenn ich mal nicht alles habe, muss ich eben grübeln!

  Zweiter Nebeneffekt war mehr Geld. Nicht, dass sich das auf dem Kontoauszug auswirkte. Aber das eingenommene Geld finanzierte ein Schlauchboot, ein Bellyboot, ein kleines Echolot…alles ganz sinnvoll…und alle bringt mehr ein, als die 63. Spinnrute.
  Außerdem führte die klare Bedarfsanalyse im Vorfeld dazu, das ich im Prinzip jeden Fisch in Deutschland mit einer guten, soliden Ausrüstung beangeln kann. Klar steht immer noch die Karpfenrute fast nur rum…aber sie ist da, sinnvoll kombiniert, von guter Qualität.

Was wichtigste aber für jeden der das liest „Fängt der Arxxx jetzt mehr oder habe ich das ganze umsonst gelesen?“ 
  JA, er fängt mehr! Die klare Fokussierung im Vorfeld, die Optimierung von Gerät und Köderauswahl führt dazu, dass ich kaum noch wirkliche Schneidertage habe. Jedenfalls nicht an mir gut bekannten Gewässern. Natürlich steh ich an der Ostsee auf Mefo gern mal am falschen Strand und fange nix.
  Aber bei „ meinen“ Gewässern auf Hecht und Barsch schneider ich fast nie. Irgendwas geht fast immer. Bei Zandern hab ich zumindest Bisse im See vor meiner Tür. 
  Und ich schleppe mich trotzdem nicht zu Tode, verzettel mich nicht, muss nicht lange suchen…

  Geb ich weniger Geld aus? Ja, mittlerweile schon! Eh ich irgendwas bestelle oder kaufe, mache ich mir klar, wofür das sein soll, was es ersetzt , was es für Kosten nach sich zieht! Gutes Beispiel sind Jerks…tolle Köder, erfordern aber extra Rute und Rolle…
  Wenn ich Rute oder Rolle kaufe, mach ich mir vorher einen Plan, was dafür überflüssig wird und weg kann.

  Hab ich mein Ziel der 40 Kombos erreicht? Fast, ich habe 41…eine kommt noch weg.


Der Keller ist immer noch voll, ich befinde mich im Zustand stetiger Reduktion. Aber ich sehe das Kellerfenster, kann mich drehen und Platz für zwei Stühle und einen Tisch und einen Träger Bier is da auch.


Kurz und gut, ich plädiere dafür, seine Ausrüstung zu optimieren, zu minimieren. Sicherlich kann man bei über 40 Ruten und Rollen nicht grade von Engpässen reden…aber an zwei Standorten verteilt ist das gut handelbar, sinnvoll und für mich im Rahmen.


Was dürft ihr nicht tun? Newsletter lesen, jeden Köder kaufen, auf den ein Kumpel gut fängt, Ruten kaufen, weil sie grade so günstig sind ohne konkreten Bedarf dafür.
  Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Franky (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ich stelle fest - ich muss noch aufrüsten.... :q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Das Besinnen auf das Wesentliche kommt wohl bei jeden Angler irgendwann.#6

Dann wird der Tacklefetisch zweitrangig und das erfolgreiche Angeln steht wieder im Vordergrund.

Eins steht fest. Angelzeit fängt Fische - nicht das Material.

Aber .....   die Sammelleidenschaft....... so als Zweithobby .......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich verkaufe auch immer, was ich nicht mehr brauche. Hab gerade mal geschaut und musste staunen. Allein hier im Board hab ich schon über 100 Ruten(meist Spinnruten) wiederverkauft. Ebay usw. gar nicht mal mitgezählt.....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ich habs schon lange aufgegeben, Angelgroßgerät, also Ruten und Rollen, einzukaufen, wie es manche Mädels mit Schuhen und Accessoirs halten. Bedarfsorientierung heißt das Stichwort.

Mit ein, zwei, oder manchmal auch drei möglichst breitbandig einsetzbaren, hochwertigen, nicht zwangsläufig exorbitant teueren Kombos pro betriebener Angelart kommt man wunderbar zu recht. Man kennt sein Gerät. Es erleichtert die (Vor-) Auswahl und verhindert obendrein, dass man vollkommen unnötige Lasten ans Wasser schleppt. Zu viel Backup braucht kein Mensch. Also entweder Gürtel, oder Hosenträger. Die Buchse hält sowieso. In diesem Sinne! |wavey:

Beim Kleinkram kann man ja dem Schulteraffen seinen Freiraum gönnen und alle Seelen in des Anglers breiter Brust sind glücklich.


----------



## destoval (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Super geschrieben :m

Das war ja schon Kaufsucht im Endstadium |bigeyes

Ich hab gedacht das ich schon einen weg habe. Fische erst seit einem Jahr wieder so richtig und da kam dann auch ne menge tackle in den letzten Monaten dazu... aber in viel viel kleineren Dimensionen


----------



## Riesenangler (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Spinnköder vescheuere ich jedes Jahr bei Ebay. In dieser Woche will ich wieder einige überzählige Köder einstellen. 
Aber Jungs, macht euch keinen Kopf,  Frauen müllen sich auch zu. Die bezeichnen es dann aber als Deko.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

@ Vermesser:

Grandioser Post, da geb ich Dir 100 % recht! Bei mir wird demnächst in puncto Gummiköder-Farben kräftig abgespeckt (man freue sich schon mal auf die AB-Kleinanzeigen *ggggggg*).

Denn ich hab im Lauf der Jahre gemerkt, dass ich eigentlich nur grünlich, bräunlich, rauchschwarz, Weißfisch- bzw. ReFo-Dekor und als Standard-Schocker Chartreuse einsetze.

Und sich die "Sonderbedingungen" für "Sonderfarben" in "Sondersituationen" doch ganz stark in Grenzen halten. Auch, wenn einem der kleine Immerfürallesgerüstetmannimohr mitunter was anderes einflüstert.

Also weg mit allem, was kaum Wasser sieht. Kann Deinen "Gesinnungswandel" daher sehr gut nachvollziehen. Demnächst wird gummimäßig massiv abgerüstet.

Bei der Hardware hab ich zum Glück immer wenig, aber sehr gezielt gekauft. Insofern: Köder weg = Kohle für mehr Hardware :q


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Aber Jungs, macht euch keinen Kopf,  Frauen müllen sich auch zu. Die bezeichnen es dann aber als Deko.




#6:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Was den Mädels ihre Schuhe, ist für mich mein Angelzeug - nicht alles braucht man, aber vieles will man(n)....
;-))))


----------



## Isarfischerin (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ich brauch Angelzeuch UND Schuhe!!!

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Ich brauch Angelzeuch UND Schuhe!!!
> 
> Grüße von der Isarfischerin



Grins - haste hoffentlich nen reichen Mann gefunden ;-))

Davon ab:
Beschränkung aufs Wesentliche schadet nie....

Dummerweise ändert sich das, was für einen selber "wesentlich" ist, mehrmals im Leben..

Und wieder und wieder und wieder sammelt das Zeuchs im Keller....


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Super Bericht! #6

Da ich mich zur Zeit ein wenig mehr aufs Friedfisch-Angeln einschieße, versuche ich zumindest die Sammelritis zu vermeiden, die ich bei Spinnruten und Kunstköder nur teilweise in den Griff bekomme.
Naja, ich "versuche" halt... also fürs Gewissen ist der Wille da. Was es alles für schöne Posen gibt... 

Wenn man dazu noch eine kleine Holzwerkstatt sein eigen nennt, sieht ein perfekter Samstag so aus:

- Auto waschen
- Angelladen liegt auf dem Weg zum Baumarkt
..
..
- 3 Stunden später
..
..
- alle neuen Errungenschaften ausladen
- Mittagessen
- 3-4 Stunden am Wasser sein inkl. WDR2-BuLi-Konferenz
..
..
- zuhause feststellen, was man noch so alles gebrauchen könnte


----------



## Franky (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Super Bericht! #6
> 
> Wenn man dazu noch eine kleine Holzwerkstatt sein eigen nennt, sieht ein perfekter Samstag so aus:
> 
> ...



Wasn Glück, dass wir keinen Angelladen in Schlagdistanz haben... |uhoh:


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Angelladen? Ach da bin ich tapfer.

Internet is viel schlimmer. Da ist ALLES verfügbar, irgendwo immer.


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ein super klasse Beitrag #6, bei dem ich mich in vielem wiederfinde. 

Ich fange "den harten Weg" #t jedes Jahr im November an: dann räume ich meinen Angelkeller und alles, aber wirklich alles Unnötige, Doppelte etc. - Ruten, Rollen, Taschen, Futterale, Köder, Zubehör etc. pp. - geht in die Bucht. Das ist zuerst ein Angang, aber wenn ich am Ende 20 - 30 Pakete bei der Post losgeworden bin, fühle ich mich richtig erleichtert |rolleyes

Für meine Ruten und Rollen habe ich insgesamt eine Stückzahl von 50 als optimal "herausgearbeitet". Das hört sich immer noch recht viel an, ist aber für mein Norwegen-, Ostsee-, Spinn-, Schlepp-, Mefo-, Küsten-, Boot- etc.-angeln, zudem kurzgeteilte Reiseruten, der für mich beste Kompromiß zwischen zu viel und zu wenig. Außerdem braucht man ja auch Ersatz, wenn bspw. am ersten Tag in Norwegen die 20-lbs-Rute bricht oder die mittelere Multi ihren Geist aufgibt.

Bin ich dann bei der Zahl "MAX 50" angelangt, habe ich mir auferlegt, wenn ich wirklich eine neue Rute oder Rolle kaufen möchte, daß ich dafür eine andere aussortieren muß. Allein durch diesen "Trick" kann ich die Schulteraffen oft überlisten 

Zudem glaube ich, mit "eingefischten" Kombos fängt man mehr, weil dann die Automatismen quasi blind funktionieren. Man weiß intuitiv, wie sich Rute-Rolle in bestimmten Situationen verhalten.

Bei den Ködern stellt sich im Laufe der Angeljahre eine Praxis heraus, mit welchen Ködern man fängt. Beim Mefo-Angeln bspw. komme ich mittlerweile zu 95% mit Möre Silda kupfer und Snaps grün-weiß  in verschiedenen Gewichten je nach Bedingungen durch das Angeljahr. Mehr braucht es nicht, da kann die Industrie mit Werbung für gaaanz tolle neue Blinker locken wie sie will. Durch diese Erfahrungen grenzt sich der Köderwaahn schon von alleine ein...     
Und würde man dem guten alten Effzett oder Mepps 5 einfach mehr trauen als dem 25€-Illex, so würde man mit den "alten" Ködern genauso gut Hechte fangen...


----------



## blablabla (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Guter Thread...
 ich habe bin 2013 wieder ins Angeln eingestiegen. Um eben keinen Tackle-Berg anwachsen zu lassen, und weil mein Lagerraum sehr begrenzt ist, hab ich jetzt mal Sachen aussortiert.
 2 Karpfenruten hier und im Bekanntenkreis zum verschenken angeboten. Und es will keiner...naja dann liegen sie halt auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Setz sie bei Ebay rein. Da wirst du ALLES los...Frage is nur der Preis. Aber auch 5 Euro is besser als gar nix.


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Wieviel Kombos man braucht, muss natürlich jeder für sich und seine Gewässer wissen. Ich kam auf 40 für meine Gewässer hier, die Ostsee, Bodden dann und wann und die unterschiedlichen Methoden.
Was man aber definitiv nicht braucht, is eine Backup der Reserverute...wenn man "seine" Zanderrute hat, is es nett, den Vorgänger für ungewollte Unfälle im Auto zu haben oder mal aus Spaß wieder zu fischen...aber deren Vorgänger darf dann auch definitiv weg!

Bei den Ködern ist es doch so, dass man zu mindestens 80% Zeit seine bewährten Köder nutzt...wechseln tut man doch nur, wenn es beißt wie doof zum testen oder aus Verzweiflung. Damit hat man eh schon immer zuviel bei. 

Noch mehr im Keller zu horten, is Kapitalbindung ohne Sinn, zumal sowieso immer wieder was zu kommt...


----------



## bacalo (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Pff, bin also nicht alleine|bla:.
Versuche mein Hobby "überschaubar" zu halten. Daher sortiere ich (fast) jährlich mein Tackle und setze das nicht mehr benötigte in die "Bucht". Vorteilhaft ist wenn man schon bei der Anschaffung Wert auf Qualität legt. So trennte ich mich vor ein paar Jahren von meinen ersten Sportexruten, die ich mit dem ersten Lehrlingsgeld 1976-1978 anschaffte; ca. 100,00 DM (i. W: *Deutsche MARK*) das Stück. Fünf honichgelbe und drei nussbraune Steckruten zwischen drei und dreineunzich Meter. Konnte noch dreißig €uronen per Stock erzielen. Auch die alten Shakespeare Sigma (035, 040,050), die gute alte Mitchel 300 gingen für gutes Geld weg. Kleinteile werden jedes Jahr (aus)sortiert! Weg mit den 2er bzw. 3er Mepps-Spinner vom Forellenbach. Bezogen Ende 1999 von Moritz; bei einer VE von 50 Stück sagenhafte Konditionen. 
Was bleibt;+:
Neben diversen Spinn- und Pilkruten und zwei Flygerten fasziniert mich seit geraumer Zeit auch unbändig das Feedern und das Angeln mit der Bolognese. Schon stehen weitere drei Feeder- und zwei Boloruten mit 6 bzw. 7m im Schrank #c. Ach ja, Spulen mit hoher Übersetzung und passender Schnur und die vielen Kleinteile|kopfkrat und die Boxen.

Was soll's -freu' mich doch wieder auf die neuen Kataloge.

Ich angle, also bin ich!

Peter


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Damit das nicht falsch rüberkommt: Ich kaufe auch nach wie vor Gerät  . Aber ich verkaufe auch parallel. Was ich unbedingt vermeiden will, ist ein massives zu müllen mit Gerät, das nie wieder Wasser sieht. 

Ich habe nur zwei Hände...und mehr als zwei (Spinn)ruten mit ans Wasser zu nehmen, macht wenig Sinn außer um was zu vergleichen oder zu probieren...


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Was auch immer hinzukommt, ist die "Versandkostenfalle":

Man denkt doch desöfteren "lieber noch gleich XYZ mitbestellen, um extra Versandkosten zu sparen" - und schwupps wird man zur Imelda Marcos des Tacklevorratsgroßlagerwesens :q


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Genau. Das ist auch so eine Falle. Oder man bestellt im Netz, ist sich nicht sicher, ob man dies oder das noch ausreichend hat...und ist auch zu faul, in den Keller zu gehen. Kostet ja nicht die Welt...also schwupps, rein in Warenkorb.


----------



## Purist (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was dürft ihr nicht tun? Newsletter lesen, jeden Köder kaufen, auf den ein Kumpel gut fängt, Ruten kaufen, weil sie grade so günstig sind ohne konkreten Bedarf dafür.
> Wie seht ihr das?



Genauso, aber das kann man auch noch ernsthafter betreiben.
Beispiele: 
Jeder Spinnangler weiß, dass die Kunstköderauswahl eher uns Angler fängt als Fische, dass die bunten Farben (mit denen lassen sich schon kleine Kinder locken, das müsste einem zu denken geben, schließlich stehen die in der Natur für süße Früchte) und neuesten Werbeversprechen eigentlich alle Nonsense sind, trotzdem wird gekauft. Tip: Kann man wunderbar unterbinden in dem man sich auf ein paar Modelle beschränkt.

Gerätekisten/Boxen führen auch ein Doppelleben. Passionierte Angler kaufen immer die größere Kiste (damit alles reinpasst, was man meist nicht braucht) und mehr Boxen als nötig, schließlich wollen die freien Fächer gut gefüllt werden, weil das nicht schön aussieht (Setzkastenprinzip). Tip: Kleinere Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten sparen Geld (kann man sinnvoller in Sprit investieren), Zeit und Schlepperei (=mehr Zeit am Wasser!). Schlechter fangen muss man nicht unbedingt, wenn man nicht alles "da hat" was der Markt hergibt. Man muss nur gut wissen, wie man das richtig einsetzt, was man hat. 

Bei Combos kann man auch zusammenstreichen wenn man will. Schließlich ist eine 2,7m Spinnrute (Wg 10-40 oder höher) auch eine gute Posenrute für Zander und Hecht, eignet sich nebenbei für Aal und sogar Karpfen. Ähnlichs gilt für Karpfenruten, top für Hecht, Zander, Aal und.. natürlich auch zum Brandungsangeln, wenn man das nur ab und zu einmal macht. Eine ultraleichte Spinnrute ist, bei entsprechender Länge und wenn es das Gewässer zulässt, auch eine nette feine Posenrute für Rotaugen und Barsche. 
Tip: Weniger Gedanken um die perfekteste Combo machen (besser geht's immer, jedes Jahr auf's Neue siehe Kataloge der Hersteller..) und etwas kompromissbereiter sein. Auch mit einer mittelschweren Spinnrute kann man kleine Welse, aber auch Zwergbarsche problemlos fangen. 

Über Zubehör will ich nun nicht zuviel schreiben, aber wer als Spinnangler mehr als 3 Zangen mit sich herumschleppt, denn kann ich auch nicht ernst nehmen. |rolleyes

Ersatzkäufe bei Defekt/Rutenbruch und Kauf von Verbrauchsmaterial kann man hingegen beruhigt tätigen.


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ja und nein Purist. Man kann das auf die Spitze treiben ohne Einbußen am Fang. Ja. 

Aber denn verbringt man Ende wieder soviel Zeit mit basteln, neu kombinieren und umbauen, dass das auch nicht mehr fetzt.

Dann habe ich doch lieber wieder eine Rute mehr  .


----------



## Franky (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Spezielles Ostseezeug habe ich gottseidank nicht. Abgesehen von einem Köfferchen mit Pilkern und Mefoblinkern einmal abgesehen, wird das genommen, womit ich auch sonst angel. Sprich - schwere Spinnrute statt spezieller "Pilke". Auch die (eine) Brandungsrute wurde schon an der Weser eingesetzt. Für die Angelei in Norwegen (bzw. "Hochsee") habe ich 2 schwerere Bootskombos - das sind aber auch die einzigen, die sonst ungebraucht in der Ecke liegen...
Rollen halten bei mir - dank guter Pflege - in der Regel relativ lang. Eine Regal Z 2500 von 1998 ist immer noch dabei. Die letzte neue Rolle hab ich mir vor ziemlich genau 1 Jahr gekauft, weil eine kaputtging!
Die letzte neue Rute von letztem September war ebenfalls ein Ersatz nach Bruch meiner Lieblingsspinnrute...   
Mit den beiden Norwegenkombos und 2 Stecken aus Amiland komme ich auf  18 Stück... Davon 9 Spinnkombos, 3 Friedfisch und 3 "Allround". In "Reserve"  sind quasi 4 Rollen aus diversen Sonderangeboten.
Ich hab gottseidank momentan wenig Platz...


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Mich würds echt mal statistisch interessieren, wieviel von all dem landesweit gekauften Angelzeug allgemein mehr Keller als Wasser sieht - wahrscheinlich hütet da weitaus mehr vor sich hin als in diversen Läden zusammengerechnet.

Ist aber auch kein Wunder - hierzulande ist der (Online-) Kauf von Angelzeug halt je nach Region, Gewässerbestimmungen/-preisen/-angebot, Arbeitsstress usw. deutlich einfacher, als desöfteren/regelmäßig live angeln zu gehen.

Da kauft man sich Kram und wird sozusagen davon abgehalten, den auch adäquat einzusetzen.

Diesbezüglich bezeichnend fand ich den einen Thread (Titel vergessen - wars der Neujahrsthread?), in dem X Leute sich zumindest vornahmen, ihre Handvoll Angelausgänge pro Jahr zumindest etwas zahlenmäßig zu steigern. Die wollten alle gerne deutlich öfter, aber konnten aus diversen Gründen leider nicht. Zumeist aufgrund von zu viel Stressbelastung.

Totarbeiten soll man sich ständig - aber sich nicht angelnd davon erholen.

Da kann so ein Neukauf halt schon mal ne gewisse Ersatzbefriedigung sein - dann hat man zumindest das Gefühl, anglerisch wenigstens irgendwas zu tun, wenn man andauernd nicht ans Wasser kommt (z. B. parallel auch wg. mörderischer Kartenpreise, Wartelisten, allg. Gewässermangel, Nachtangelverbot usw.).


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da kann so ein Neukauf halt schon mal ne gewisse Ersatzbefriedigung sein - dann hat man zumindest das Gefühl, anglerisch wenigstens irgendwas zu tun, wenn man andauernd nicht ans Wasser kommt.


 
Das stimmt natürlich. Allerdings muß man dabei aufpassen, daß die "Ersatzbefriedigung" nicht das eigentliche Hobby wird. Ich kenne da so ein paar Leute aus meinem Angler-Bekanntenkreis, die mittlerweile mehr Zeit mit Kaufen als mit Angeln verbringen... Ich war (/bin ?) da auch latent gefährdet, möchte aber definitiv eine Art Kaufsucht, die daraus entstehen kann, abwenden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Die Sammelleidenschaft hat auch mich im Griff. Habe mir aber vor 1-2 Jahren auf die Fahne geschrieben, dass für jede neue Rute oder Rolle die gleiche Menge an "Altgerät" *vor* dem Neukauf verhökert wird.

 Ist manchmal eine echte Seelenqual.|uhoh:


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, sehr gut geschrieben und irgendwie habe ich mich darin wieder gesehen |kopfkrat


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Sammelleidenschaft hat auch mich im Griff. Habe mir aber vor 1-2 Jahren auf die Fahne geschrieben, dass für jede neue Rute oder Rolle die gleiche Menge an "Altgerät" *vor* dem Neukauf verhökert wird.
> 
> Ist manchmal eine echte Seelenqual.|uhoh:


 
|muahah:|muahah:

Ich schrieb ja schon, daß ich es genauso mache und daß das ein guter Weg ist, die Schulteraffen zu überlisten. Wenn man nämlich vor dem Neuverkauf sich nochmal klar macht, was man alles Schönes eigentlich noch hat, erübrigt sich das Neue manchmal...


----------



## Darket (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



> Imelda Marcos des Tacklevorratsgroßlagerwesens



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## DerZar1 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Es ist ja nicht nur das Angelgerödel,es ist zumindest bei mir auch der Campingkram.Ich bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen den größten Wert darauf zu legen,dass die Sachen qualitativ gut und vor allem leicht zu transportieren sind (inkl. Aufbau).Ich bin einfach zu faul und hasse es wie die Pest,mehr sperrigen Kram und Gewicht ans Wasser zu schleppen als nötig.
Für fast alle von uns ist die preisliche Mittelklasse völlig ausreichend.Nur bei Sachen,bei denen es hochgradig darauf ankommt,dass sie tun was sie sollen,darf es auch gerne das hohe Preissegment sein.Wenn was gekauft wird,nurnoch in guter Qualität (und das muss nicht megateuer sein,wenn man sich schlau macht).
Weniger ist mehr und wer billig kauft,kauft zweimal...


----------



## bobbykron (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Haben ist besser als brauchen, hat Vaddi schon immer gesagt 
Schlimm ist aber auch, sich am Vorabend zwischen zwei drei Favoriten für den Ausflüg am nächsten Angeltag zu entscheiden


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Offensichtlich bin ich ja nicht allein mit meinem Gerätewahn...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Selbsthilfefred für Tackle Messies

Seit ich die UL und L Kombos im stratetisch günstig liegenden Korridor parke,wird mir bei jedem Gang durch die Wohnung plastisch vor Augen geführt,das ich bis auf regelm.Kleinteil-und Köderersatz nix neues benötige.

Die Newsletter,Kataloge und Produktvideos lassen mich hinsichtlich HWV seit knapp 7 Monaten nahezu unbeeindruckt


----------



## Riesenangler (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Angelsachen, Waffen, Kondome. Alle funktionieren nach dem gleichen Grundgedanken. Besser haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben. 
 Aber ich habe eben auch eine Ködersammlung in die Bucht gestellt. Immerhin 43 Teile.
 Und ich bin noch am grübeln ob ich nicht noch ein Paket von 5 Ruten einstelle. Ist klar, das man nie das rausbekommt, was man investiert hat, aber weg und Platz bekommen.:m|wavey::vik:


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Erstaunlich ist, dass man für "Billigzeug" bei Ebay teilweise mehr als den Neupreis oder nahe dran bekommt...für richtig gute Sachen aber viel zu wenig...


----------



## Andal (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Wie gesagt, wenn man Neukäufe mit dem Bestand/tatsächlichen Bedarf angleicht, dann klappt es ganz gut. Braucht zwar etwas Selbstdiziplin und Manneszucht (was immer das ist). Kriegt man aber mit festem Willen gebacken.


----------



## bobbykron (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn man Neukäufe mit dem Bestand/tatsächlichen Bedarf angleicht, dann klappt es ganz gut. Braucht zwar etwas Selbstdiziplin und Manneszucht (was immer das ist). Kriegt man aber mit festem Willen gebacken.



Der Geist ist willig.... :c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vermesser schrieb:


> Am Ende standen 102 Ruten und 70 Rollen. Ermittelter, im äußersten Falle mit allen Zielfischen denkbarer Bedarf für meine beiden Wohnorte und damit Ziel waren 40 Kombos. Was tun?


Das sind doch alles noch vernünftige Zahlen! #6
Andersherum wird selbst 40 manchen noch massig viel vorkommen, aber geteilt auf mehrere Lagerorte (Ferienhaus, Boothaus etc.) oder unterschiedliche Einsatzszenarios ist das gleich mal weniger.



vermesser schrieb:


> Ruten kaufen, weil sie grade so günstig sind ohne konkreten Bedarf dafür.


Das ist überhaupt gefährlich: Kaufen weil es günstig ist, da hat einen der Werbungsmacher gleich am Haken :g :q



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Seit ich die UL und L Kombos im stratetisch günstig liegenden Korridor parke,wird mir bei jedem Gang durch die Wohnung plastisch vor Augen geführt,das ich bis auf regelm.Kleinteil-und Köderersatz nix neues benötige.


Das finde ich am wichtigsten: 
Sich selber zeigen und aufstellen, was man schon alles hat, das präsent präsentieren und nicht irgendwo im dunklen Schrank oder Kellerecke verstecken!
Wenn man sozusagen permanent drüber stolpert und sei es nur mit dem Blick, oder gar über sich schwebend an der Decke aufhängt :q o.ä. , vergisst man die Sachen auch nicht.



Margaux schrieb:


> Wenn man nämlich vor dem Neuverkauf sich nochmal klar macht, was man alles Schönes eigentlich noch hat, erübrigt sich das Neue manchmal...


Dito!  das schützt.




Riesenangler schrieb:


> *Angelsachen, Waffen, Kondome*. Alle funktionieren nach dem gleichen Grundgedanken. Besser haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben.


Alles wichtig! #6


----------



## nostradamus (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Hi,

ich bin nicht der einzigste! Klasse! 

Als ich gemerkt habe, dass es zu viel wird hae ich auch die notbremse gezogen! Ich habe meine Sachen (waren alles nichts besonderes) an meinen Bruder verschenkt und habe neu angefangen mir die Sachen zu kaufen die ich will! Der Vorteil daran war, dass ich wirklich keine altlasten hatte und mir die Sachen gekauft habe die qualitativ gut sind. Leider stehe ich momentan wieder vor dem selben problem! Habe wieder zu viel Angelzeug! Ich glaube diesmal muss ich einfach damit leben. Dieses mal gehe ich einfach einen anderen Weg und passe die Rahmenbedingungen meinen angelsachen an! ---- Vergrößere meinen Angelraum ---- und somit fällt es hoffentlich (habe ihn noch nicht eingeräumt) nicht auf, dass ich einfach zu viele sachen habe...... 

Viel Spaß und geiles Thema! 

Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ihr geht den falschen Weg - nicht Angelzeug verkaufen, größeres Haus zum unterbringen kaufen
 ;-))))))


----------



## Kotzi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Bin ich der einzige der 40 Combos in Verbindung mit Minimalist als ein bisschen gegensätzlich empfindet?^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

ne, da hab ich auch schon gegrinst...

Aber frag mal ne Frau mit "nur" 40 Paar Schuhen...........


----------



## Jose (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Vermesser:
> 
> Grandioser Post, da geb ich Dir 100 % recht! Bei mir wird demnächst in puncto Gummiköder-Farben kräftig abgespeckt (man freue sich schon mal auf die AB-Kleinanzeigen *ggggggg*)...



ich mich auch: vorausgesetzt, die adresse ist NUR im ersten Post und natürlich der/die Preis/e sind angegeben.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Habe definitiv mehr Angeln als Schuhe!


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der 40 Combos in Verbindung mit Minimalist als ein bisschen gegensätzlich empfindet?^^



41 bitte, jedenfalls noch. Bitte einmal halbieren, der Meereskram für Mefo, Boot, Brandung und schleppen ist an der Küste, der Kram für das Süßwasser hier.

Ich finde, 20,5 pro Wohnort ist schon SEHR bescheiden. Noch weniger geht ja schon fast nicht  .


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn man Neukäufe mit dem Bestand/tatsächlichen Bedarf angleicht,...


Solange noch Platz im Haus ist... warum Verzicht üben?! :q

Man(n) kann nicht zuviel Krempel haben, allenfalls zu wenig Kohle.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Und ich fühle mich mit 35Ruten schon überfrachtet. Aber da sind ja schon 5Feedercombos dabei.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

@Kati. Entrümpeln tust du wohl erst wenn das W-Lan Signal nicht mehr durchkommt.


----------



## frankmarina (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

tolle Aktion mit dem sortieren. war auch schon soweit den Überblick zu verlieren |kopfkrat aber dann |licht..... ich habe meine Frau von unserem schönen Hobby überzeugen können und damit ein Problem ( Überschuss Geräte ) abgeschafft aber ein neues bekommen. Muss jetzt für 2 planen und damit eigentlich wenig gewonnen. Aber trotzdem ist es schön.#6


----------



## Dakarangus (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Tolles Thema!

Ich bin schon länger auf dem Weg zum purismus oder minimalismus.
alles überflüssige kommt weg bzw. wird verkauft.
Es macht mir mittlerweile irgendwie "spaß" weniger zu haben. Dann weiß man genau was man hat und konzentriert sich darauf und hat dann spaß an den sachen.
Ordnung im Keller hilft auch zu Ordnung im Kopf 

Obwohl ich anglerisch "Allrounder" bin und vom Feedern,Karpfenangeln,fliegenfischen, sämtliche Klassen Spinfischen bis zum Meeresangeln alles ausübe habe ich nur wenig Gerät.

Ich habe nur asketische 16 Ruten und 13 Rollen. 
Es könnten 2-3 Kombos mehr sein, aber bisher bin ich standhaft geblieben und ich sehe, dass es auch so geht.
Ich gebe aber zu, dass der Reiz da ist.

Bei Ködern mache ich es auch so, ich fische nur noch wenige Typen. Meistens bewährte Klassiker. Beim spinnfischen habe ich grundsätlich nur eine kleinere Box Köder dabei. Muss dabei aber auch sagen, dass ich meine Gewässer schon seit deutlich über 10 Jahren kenne und deshalb weiß, was ich brauche.

Wenn ich mal was neues anschaffe achte ich auch genau darauf, dass es langlebiges Gerät ist. So schaue ich mir z.B. bei Rollen VORHER die Explosionsskizze an und schaue nach, ob nichts anfälliges verbaut ist, wie etwa wormshaft getriebe oder drehpunkte ohne Kugellager. ich fische auch fast nur noch Vollmetall Rollen.

Mir macht der Konsum eben gar keinen Spaß, wenn in Produkten regelrechte "Sollbruchstellen" eingebaut sind damit sie kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie den Geist aufgeben könnte ich detonieren.


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Da sieht man mal, welch krasse Krankheiten manche Gehirne befallen können .


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ich glaube, ihr habt das mit dem "Mass halten" falsch verstanden.
Es gibt doch Prioritäten im Leben.

Maxime:
"Mein Geld hab ich fast komplett für Frauen, Partys, Motorräder & Angeln ausgegeben. 
Und den Rest hab ich _sinnlos_ verprasst".
|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ich glaube ich brauche nicht erwähnen was ich so Sammel...alles was man so zur Jagd auf tiere brauch ^^


|wavey:


----------



## destoval (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Was ganz gut hilft: schnappt euch den ältesten und ollsten Kunstköder den ihr habt und geht damit ne runde angeln!

Ihr werdet sehen: Fängt auch noch :m


----------



## Piketom (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das?


 
Ich sage mal Danke an Dich...schöner Post!

Nun also ich kann jetzt den Kauf der 9.ten Rute mit mir selbst und meinem Gewissen vorzüglich vereinbaren:q

Und ich hab schon gegrübelt,ob die schwere Hecht oder Karpfenrute nicht auch mal für die Wallerangelei reichen könnte!

Stelle fest-manchmal bin ich doch irgendwie zu bodenständig...ja fast ängstlich unterwegs|rolleyes

Gruss und Petri

Tom


----------



## vierkant (17. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Toll geschrieben. Ein Kumpel fasst es so zusammen: "reduced to the best!"


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



> reduced to the best!



Haha geil, 100 % im Sinne des George --> s. Katis Post :q


----------



## Purist (18. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vierkant schrieb:


> "reduced to the best!"



eher: "to the necessaries", 
darunter kann auch das Beste sein, aber viel unnützes Zeug zum einstauben und zeitverschwenden erspart man sich dadurch. |rolleyes


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

irgend wie steckt das Messitum doch in jedem.Mit vier Angeln würde man 
 ja in seiner Region schon auskommen aber ......
 ein bischen Spezialisierung schadet ja auch nix und so sind´s bei mir auch 20 Ruten im Rutenständer für den spontanen Zugriff,dazu ein Kasten auf dem Boden für´s Meer und ein Holzkoffer mit vier Ruten und sechs Rollen
 zwei Ruten sind umrüstbar auf Fliegen ,Picker oder leicht Spinnrute
 dazu sämtliches Zubehör von Aal bis Zander,ist für Reisen in´s Unbekannte ,ich muß aber bemerken das ich überall nun den Fisch der Fische erbeuten muß es geht nur darum überhaupt zu angeln.
 Neukäufe nur noch wenn sich mal etwas "verabschiedet"einige Rollen
 arbeiten schon zwanzig Jahre .Zudem hab ich seit einigen Jahren
 die Macke mit total unpopulären Methoden zu angeln z,B.Karpfen über 5Kg mit ´ner 5 Meterrute und ´ner Centrepin.Das Gerät hole ich dann
 aus meinem "Museum" ein echter Messi hat sowas.


----------



## CaptainPike (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

40 Combos... Halleluja. Ich hab vier - Jetzt fühl ich mich völlig unterausgerüstet! :O
Diesen Thread werde ich nun erstmal meiner Frau zeigen, das eröffnet einem ja ganz neue Argumentationsgrundlagen hier


----------



## Tricast (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ein guter Freund aus Lübeck sagte einmal: Ab 100 Ruten verlieren die Fauen den Überblick.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## vowa (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Schlage die Frauen mit ihren eigenen Waffen und nutze deren Argumente zum Kauf des 74sten Paar Schuhe


----------



## vermesser (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt...mit meinen mittlerweile 42 Kombos an 2 Wohnorten bin ich doch ganz gut im Mittelfeld  . Gibt schlimmere.

Das sind nur 21 Kombos pro Keller.

Und das alles für Ostsee, Teich, See, Fluss, Boot, Ufer, Brandung etc...für Barsch, Hecht, Zander, Dorsch, Mefo, Horni...für gutes und schlechtes Wetter, für harte und weiche Köder, große und kleine...Natur- und Kunstköder, Fried- und Raubfische, große und kleine Fische...

Also ich finde das geht     .


----------



## jranseier (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und das alles für Ostsee, Teich, See, Fluss, Boot, Ufer, Brandung etc...für Barsch, Hecht, Zander, Dorsch, Mefo, Horni...für gutes und schlechtes Wetter, für harte und weiche Köder, große und kleine...Natur- und Kunstköder, Fried- und Raubfische, große und kleine Fische...
> 
> Also ich finde das geht     .



Ich auch, denn Du bist nämlich hoffnungslos unterausgestattet:


 7 Gewässertypen
 6 Zielfische
 2 mal Wetter
 2*2*2 mal Ködertypen
 2 mal Fischarten
 2 mal Fischgrößen
 Das macht insgesamt 7*6*2*2*2*2*2*2=*2688* Kombinationen, die "etc" noch gar nicht mitgezählt.

Und das willst Du alles mit nur 42 Kombos befischen? 

Sagt bescheid bevor ihr hier schoppen geht, ich mach dann noch einen Angelshop auf :vik:

ranseier


----------



## Purist (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also ich finde das geht     .



Finde ich keineswegs, da ist noch ordentlich Platz für optimierung, insbesondere "Gesundschrumpfung".

Wer hat das eigentlich in die Köpfe gepflanzt? "Zielfischruten" haben sich ja irgendwie nie durchgesetzt, trotzdem bilden sich heute fast alle Angler ein, sie müssten für jede Fischart und jede Größe dieser Fischart, die passende Rute "auf Lager" haben. 
Wenn man sich spezialisiert, okay, dann ist es noch verständlich, dann braucht man aber nicht derart viele Ruten. Auf alle Fischarten kann man sich schlecht spezialisieren, dafür reicht die (Frei)Zeit dann doch nicht.


----------



## Plektronaut (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Der Name der Krankheit lautet: "GAS".
*Gear Acquisition Syndrome*

nicht heilbar, sagt jedenfalls meine Frau...wenn ich was neues "brauche". |supergri


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Seit 3 Wochen zugefrorene Gewässer, das musste genutzt werden...
 So bei mir war jetzt auch der harte Weg zurück...
 Insgesamt hatte ich über 30 funktionsfähige Kombos, viel Müll, 6 Kescher, Kistenweise Zubehör mit Ersatzspulen, mehrere Kameras, Stative, Maßbänder, Waagen, Taschen, Futterale, Zelte, kistenweise Bücher und Zeitschriften...es war einfach unübersichtlich...
 Über 40 Boxen mit Kunstködern...
 Wahnsinn was man über die Jahre ansammelt...
 Als erstes habe ich alles was kaputt war weggeschmissen...dann habe ich geschaut was ich brauche und was nicht...
 Alles was ich nicht brauche, habe ich günstig an Jungangler verkauft, bei Ebay reingesetzt, hier im Board reingestellt, an Kumpels verkauft und verschenkt, aber das meiste bin ich in der Facebook-Gruppe Angelflohmarkt losgeworden...
 Mittlerweile habe ich noch 13 Kombos, 5 Futterale, eine Kamera, ca. 25 Boxen, 2 Kescher...Ich habe auch einige hochwertigere Kombos gekauft (dafür habe ich z.B. 3 alte verkauft)
 Jetzt hab ich viel mehr Überblick und der Kombi ist auch nicht mehr Randvoll beladen... 
 So behalte ich jetzt auch bei und bevor ich neues Tackle kaufe wird Köpfchen eingeschaltet #6


----------



## Nelearts (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Was braucht man wirklich??
Reduce to the Maxx
Alles andere hilft nur den Equipment Dealern.
(Ich hasse Anglizismen):r


----------



## JasonP (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> aber das meiste bin ich in der Facebook-Gruppe Angelflohmarkt losgeworden...



Man lernt nie aus... Mal direkt beigetreten. Hoffe ich werde angenommen


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ist ne super Gruppe, da wird jeder aufgenommen...manchmal dort nen Artikel nach ner Minute verkauft :m


----------



## nostradamus (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

hat jemand man einen link von der gruppe?
danke


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Die Gruppe heißt Angelflohmarkt Mecklenburg-Vorpommern...aber auch Außenstehende sind herzlich willkommen...


----------



## nostradamus (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

danke


----------



## Maifliege (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ich hab mal mein gesamtes Angelzeug (außer Kleidung) mit auf einen regionalen Vereinsflohmarkt gebracht. Uff, 1.000€ hats gebracht, viel Geld zum Reinvestieren...


----------



## JasonP (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Macht nen super Eindruck die Gruppe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt...mit meinen mittlerweile 42 Kombos an 2 Wohnorten bin ich doch ganz gut im Mittelfeld


Ich halte das mal fest, zum Thema eiserner Durchhaltewillen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Wo man eigentlich leichter einsparen kann als bei Ruten, ist bei den Rollen an den Ruten. Rollen sind weniger unterschiedlich als Ruten.
Z.B. Spinnruten resp. ähnlichem Rolleneinsatz an Sbiro-, Posenruten usw. mit einfacher Stationärrolle (Frontbremse, Shimanogrößen 2000/2500 bis 4000). Eine gute Spinnrolle kann man auch einfacher einsetzen und die bessere Bremse ist nie verkehrt. Umgekehrt mit einer Klapperrolle vom Posenfischen geht Spinnen eigentlich garnicht.

Genauso bei Grundruten, also Dreifachsets Karpfen- oder Brandungsruten usw..

Man braucht die Rollen nicht mehrfach, wenn man sowieso nur ein bestimmtes Set einsetzen kann und die Rutezahl von den Regeln her und auch der Praxis begrenzt ist.
Also 3 Drillinge Grundruten müssen nicht alle mit insgesamt 9 Rollen bestückt sein, da ist es vorteilhafter in 3 sehr gute Rollen zu investieren und die bedarfsweise je nach angefahrenen Wasser oder Urlaubsort zu wechseln. Gut verpackt kommen die auch heiler an und nehmen insgesamt weniger kostbaren Stauraum weg. 
Ruten bekommt man notfall gut unter die Wagendecke bei Kombi und noch größerem Auto.

Bei den Spinnruten und abgeleiteten Einsätzen brauche ich max. 4 gleiche Rollen, das reicht dann auch für luxuriöses Handhaben am Wasser, und ausprobieren von 1 bis 2 Neuheiten oder Ruten, die mal wieder ausgeführt werden wollen. Je nach Einsatzort Großgewässer, Kleingewässer oder Boot usw. kommen andere Ruten zum Einsatz, vor allem länger kürzer und mit anderen WG-Klassen.

Wenn man die Rollen noch über 2 bis 3 Größen (2000,4000,6000) je nach ausgeübten Angelarten differenziert, sind das 8 oder 12 Rollen. Reichen auch für viele viele Ruten - ausprobiert! :m 

Das ist auch vom Wartungszustand der Rollen (Reinigen,Schmieren) sowie Zustand der Schnur besser. Wechselspulen sind kleiner und einfacher mitzunehmen und brauche ich eh, z.B. grüne Dyneema, gelbe Dyneema, superdünne klare Mono und vlt. noch eine weitere oder dickere oder dünnere oder Winterschnur. 
Ich nehme aber lieber die "gute" Schnur, als mit einer abgelagerten alten Schnurspule mit etwas unklarem Verschleißzustand an einer Combo loszuziehen, besonders wenn man verreist und wenig mitnehmen will.

Also zusammengefasst: Der Combogedanke kostet einiges mehr, besonders Rollen und aufgezogene Schnüre, und so richtig flexibal am Wasser um auf geänderte Verhältnisse und scheue Fische zu reagieren, ist man auch nicht.

Der Fall Rute - Rolle - Schnur - 1 fester Köder ist eher selten, wenn man das in wenigen Exemplaren griffbereit aufgesteckt vollmontiert neben die Haustür für den abendlichen Gang ans Hausgewässer stellt oder stellen darf, ist das natürlich ein Argument. #6


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ja können täte man schon... aber trägt eine Frau zu zwei verschiedenen Abendkleidern ein und das selbe Paar Schuhe!? 

Wir leben in einer Zeit der fortschreitenden Gleichberechtigung. Da geht es dann nicht mehr so genau!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja können täte man schon... aber trägt eine Frau zu zwei verschiedenen Abendkleidern ein und das selbe Paar Schuhe!?


Passt eigentlich auch wieder zum (Ober-)Thema "Weniger ist Mehr"

Schwarze Schuhe gehen auch bei der Dame von Welt immer, beim Herr übrigens auch , und viel wichtiger ist der Sitz und Trageeigenschaften am Fuß, richtiges Schuhleder, keine Schweißfuß, Druckstellen, evtl. sogar spontan tanzbar.
Einige wissen das schon  

Ob sie die Fußfetischisten reizen wollen, oder das Ausdruck von Unsicherheit beim zusammenstellen oder einfach Ausdruck einer Suche nach passendem "Stuff" in im Sub-500EUR Angebot ist, vieles kann das reinwirken. 

Wer genau vergleicht, erkennt viele Ähnlichkeiten, vom besinnungslos shoppenden Angler bis zum genauen Planer. 
(was hier das Thema ist)

Sogar die Preislevel kann man gut vergleichen.

Und auch noch eine Ähnlichkeit fällt auf: Die überputzte und überaufgebrezelte Frau zieht immer wieder die falschen Kerle an, besonders wenn sie entnervt vor der Kleiderschrankwand kapituliert hat. 
Somit nicht den ersehnten Bombendauerliebhaber in ihre Kemenate zieht.
So fangen Angler mit besser geplantem und genauer investiertem Gerät auch mehr Fische, als mit wild zusammengekauften Gerümpel.
(was hier das Thema ist).

Vom anderen Standpunkt gesehen könnte man sogar sagen:
Universeller aufgestellt und flexibel mit weniger am Hacken ist immer besser. 

An der Stelle sind wir wohl sehr d'accord.


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Also bei den Tretern schaffe ich es problemlos. Aber an ein Paar Latschen verschwende ich auch keinen Funken Leidenschaft. Mehr als ein Paar kann ich eh nicht gleichzeitig tragen und mehr als ein Paar als Backup ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig.

Aber beim Angelzeug gelten ganz andere Gesetze! |wavey:


----------



## captn-ahab (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Puh, eine schöner Beitrag Vermesser, aber auch einer der mich mich schütteln lässt: >100 Ruten?
Das ist Wahnsinn! Oft lese ich von Ruten und Rollen für Hunderte € und tackle aus Japan etc für 25-30€ pro wobbler, braucht man das? Fisch braucht das eher nicht.
Klar, billige Sachen taugen nichts. Aber das mittlere Preisfeld tut es auch.

Ich habe mir vorgenommen von vornherein so einzusteigen, sicher fehlt mir einiges, vor allem an Kleinkram, aber Ruten nur 2-3, aktuell:
Spinnrute 2,70
Spinnrute 2,10 
Eben Hecht, Zander und die kleine Barsch und döbel
Tele 3,00 Grund und matchrute 3,90 Pose
Damit habe ich den friedfisch, Posen und feeder angeln abgedeckt.
Mehr brauche ich erstmal nicht, ich gebe aber auch zu, Geld ist nicht meine Problem, es ist die zeit! 
Simon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber beim Angelzeug gelten ganz andere Gesetze! |wavey:


Richtig!
So ein richtig schönes Gerät, eben eine richtig gelungene Rute, die in ihrer Funktion, Leistung, dem schöpferisch gelungen realisierten Design, und die vor allem mit gefangenen guten Fischen oder guten Zeiten am Wasser verbunden ist, sowas ist einmalig. Unersetzlich. 
Kann man nicht verkaufen oder sonstwie verkloppen. #d

So als Tip: In einem üblichen Besenschrank 50x50x200 => 1/2 Kubikmeter kann man rund 50 Ruten im Leichtfutteral bunkern, ein trockenes Plätzchen findet sich noch und irgendwo ist sowas auch aus dem Schussbereich. 
Solcherart genutzte Raumkubikmeter sind mir die liebsten! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgenommen von vornherein so einzusteigen, sicher fehlt mir einiges, vor allem an Kleinkram, aber Ruten nur 2-3, aktuell:
> Spinnrute 2,70
> Spinnrute 2,10
> 
> ... es ist die zeit!


Jeder fing mal klein an, das wird und wächst sich schon noch aus!
Man muss auch an den Ruhestand denken und rechtzeitig vorsorgen.


----------



## daci7 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ich seh das anders. Ich habe momentan so +/- 50 Kombos würd ich sagen. Das ganze aber auf 3 Standorte mit unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten verteilt. Spinnfischen und Brandungsangeln in Andalusien am Mittelmeer, Spinnfischen und Ansitzen am Rhein, Spinnfischen, Ansitzen und Fliegenfischen an den Berliner und Brandenburger Seen, Spinnfischen und Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee - plus diverse Reiseruten. Das Ende der Fahnenstange ist dabei noch lange nicht erreicht, und ich seh da auch kein Problem drin.

Am Wasser allerdings habe ich ungern zu viel dabei. Lieber hab ich alle meine Ruten griffbereit und gut vorbereitet zu Hause bereitliegen und greife mir halt die eine Rute zum Spinnfischen oder die zwei Ruten zum Ansitzen, als dass ich immer alle meine 5-6 Ruten mit schleppe. Am Wasser will ich flexibel und mobil bleiben.

Ich mein, viele Handwerker kommen rein theoretisch auch mit 'nem Franzosen und 'nem Hammer aus - wenn man allerdings nicht improvisieren will sondern effektiv und entspannt arbeiten, braucht man eben immer da passende Werkzeug 

|wavey:


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Hi Leute,

ich bin mal ehrlich! 

Ihr seit echt blöd, dass ihr eure Ruten zählt! Macht es doch einfach so wie ich und zählt nicht! 


Mario


----------



## crisis (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Geiler Thread, und so viele fühlen sich angesprochen. Mal ehrlich, für einige von uns gehört Gerät sammeln und angeln zusammen. Ersteres macht dann besonders Spaß, wenn man nicht raus kann.

Wurde vor gut 25 Jahren 'zwangsentrümpelt', als mir jemand während einer Party den Angelschrank leerräumte. Es folgten 20 Jahre Abstinenz.

Seit mich vor 4 Jahren der Virus urplötzlich wieder überfiel habe ich erst mal langsam angefangen. Spinnfischen sollte es sein. Hat aber nicht lange gedauert, bis die ungebremste Sammelsucht auch wieder auftauchte. Konnte sie aber bisher erfolgreich eindämmen, indem ich mein Zeug immer im Auto mitfahre und zum Angeln nur mit einer Hüfttasche ausrücke. Da regelt sich der Köderwahnsinn von selbst. Und 100 Kombos passen auch nicht ins Auto. Dafür lässt sich dann aber die eine oder andere etwas teurere Rute/Rolle gegenüber sich selbst gut rechtfertigen, wenn man darauf Wert legt.

Ganz ehrlich, so fischt es sich entspannter und tatsächlich auch erfolgreicher. Ist zumindest mein Gefühl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



crisis schrieb:


> *Geiler Thread*, und so viele fühlen sich angesprochen. Mal ehrlich, für einige von uns gehört Gerät sammeln und angeln zusammen. Ersteres macht dann besonders Spaß, wenn man nicht raus kann.


Find ich auch - ich denke aber auch, dass manche mehr Gerät im Keller haben als sie Fische pro Jahr fangen ..
:q:q


----------



## Margaux (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



crisis schrieb:


> ...zum Angeln nur mit einer Hüfttasche ausrücke. Da regelt sich der Köderwahnsinn von selbst.
> 
> ... Dafür lässt sich dann aber die eine oder andere etwas teurere Rute/Rolle gegenüber sich selbst gut rechtfertigen, wenn man darauf Wert legt.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, so fischt es sich entspannter und tatsächlich auch erfolgreicher. Ist zumindest mein Gefühl.


 
 Allen drei Zitaten stimme ich zu 100% zu. 

 Es ist unbeschreiblich, wieviele Unmengen von Taschen und Boxen manche mit ans Wasser oder ins Boot schleppen, weil sie panische Angst haben, genau DEN Köder nicht dabei zu haben, am Ende dann mehr Köder wechseln als zu angeln. An meinem Hausgewässer oder auch beim Mefo-Angeln bspw. komme ich mit einer Handvoll Köder durch das Jahr. Und sind die Fische nicht da, nützen auch die besten und teuersten Unmengen an Ködern nichts.

 Ich selber habe über Jahre selber sehr viele Ruten und Rollen gekauft und verkauft, aber nicht des Habens wollen wegen, sondern weil ich das perfekte Gerät für mich finden wollte, um mich eben auf sehr gute Kombos zu reduzieren. Das ist mir mittlerweile gelungen und ich freue mich mit "eingefischten", auf mich abgestimmten Kombos zu angeln. 

 Man entwickelt Routine mich den gewohnten Kombos und kann sich voll auf das Angeln konzentrieren. Und wenn man dann noch einen Köder hat, dem man vertraut und nicht nach zehn erfolglosen Würfen gleich wieder wechselt, wird das Angeln nicht nur entspannter, sondern auch erfolgreicher #6.


----------



## crisis (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Margaux schrieb:


> ... , sondern weil ich das perfekte Gerät für mich finden wollte, um mich eben auf sehr gute Kombos zu reduzieren. Das ist mir mittlerweile gelungen und ich freue mich mit "eingefischten", auf mich abgestimmten Kombos zu angeln.
> 
> Man entwickelt Routine mich den gewohnten Kombos und kann sich voll auf das Angeln konzentrieren. Und wenn man dann noch einen Köder hat, dem man vertraut und nicht nach zehn erfolglosen Würfen gleich wieder wechselt, wird das Angeln nicht nur entspannter, sondern auch erfolgreicher #6.



 Geht mir genauso. Ich halte mich weder für einen Grobmotoriker, noch für einen Filigranartisten. Mit meiner gewohnten Kombination aus Rute/Rolle/Schnur/Köder traue ich mich auch dahin werfen, wo kleinste Abweichungen ins Geld gehen, aber die Fische stehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie das jemand mit x verschiedenen Kombos hinkriegt, außer natürlich ein paar (wenige) Ausnahmetalente.

 Gruß
 Chrisitan


----------



## Revilo62 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Oftmals ist es ja nicht die Findung nach dem für mich besten Angelgerät, es ändern sich über die Zeit die Gewohnheiten und Vorlieben, naja und ein wenig auch das Interesse für neue 
"ultimative" Methoden.
Über die Jahre haben sich bei mir auch so 50 -60 Kombos angesammelt, selbst die Erkenntnis, dass der Angelraum eher einem Museum oder "Messie-Sammlung" ähnelt, reicht nicht aus, sich von dem Zeug zu trennen.
So habe ich in den letzten Jahren mit mehr oder weniger 4 Kombos regelmäßig geangelt, dafür aber intensiver.
Wichtiger erscheint mir aber, sich mehr zu konzentrieren auf den angeltäglichen Einsatz, das Gerödel auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren und auf den Zielfisch zu reduzieren.
Leider ändert das aber nichts an dem Rest im Keller, der Wertverlust ist doch ziemlich hoch und die Bereitschaft des Marktes, einen angemessenen Betrag für wertiges Gerät zu zahlen eher gering.
Da beißt die Katze sich in den Schwanz und dreht sich im Kreis, aber ich bin froh, dass ich damit nicht allein bin. 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Margaux (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Also, ich fische einige Kombos mittlerweile schon recht lang und technisch verändert sich in den letzten Jahren nichts Nachhaltiges mehr. Vielmehr habe ich den Eindruck, daß bei Angelrollen im hochpreisigen Segment eher ein "down-grading" erfolgt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

 Ich verfolge generell bei allen Sachen die "Taktik", nur etwas Neues zu kaufen, wenn ich dafür ein anderes Teil abgebe. Bei Ruten, Rollen und Anzügen (die für's Büro ) klappt das mittlerweile ganz gut.


----------



## Goldrush (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Servus Vermesser, 

was für ein Geiler Thread! Wirklich... von mir gibts ein Hut ab 

 Was ähnliches passiert bei mir gerade. Nach Jahren der Allroundfischrei wurde sich auf spezielle Bereiche fokussiert und das ganze gerödel und doppelte entsorgt bzw. nun verkauft. Aus den Erlösen, wurde spezielle Tackle erworben. Für manch einen ist es eine Art Modeerscheinung sich jedes Jahr das neuste zu kaufen, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde (Vergleich bei manchen Frauen und Schuhen). Für mich ist es nun wichtig gewesen, dass die Sachen hochwertig sind, Spaß machen und die nächsten Jahre ein guter Begleiter am Wasser sind. 

 Gruß Andi


----------



## prinz1 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Hallo!
Der harte Weg zurück geht ganz einfach, wie ich nun gerade erfahren durfte.
Meine Angelausrüstung hat sich innerhalb nur einer einzigen Nacht auf Kescher, Stuhl und Liege minimiert.
Den Rest hat sich, leider ohne mich um Erlaubnis zu bitten, ein netter Zeitgenosse unter den Nagel gerissen.
Da stehste doof da!
Jetzt geht der Ärger mit Versicherung und Co erst los, Oh jee.
Und wenn das geschafft ist, geht das ganze Spiel von vorne los!
Gruß
der angelzeuglose prinz


----------



## -MW- (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Oh ja, denke das kennen wir alle! Der Keller ist Schuld und bietet zu wenig platz! 

 Also Aussortieren ist manchmal sogar ein "must do", aber wenn aussortiert ist kommen auch viele Erinnerungen hoch und man überlegt nochmal ( auch ne gute Idee sich dann das Geld vom Onlineverkauf für Boot oder Echolot o.ä. zu sparen)

 @prinz1...Schade um das Angelzeug! letztens gesehen bei Zurich kann man dieses sogar versichern, und das ist bestimmt auch Sinnvoll bei dem was man für Tackle so ausgeben kann


----------



## Dakarangus (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



crisis schrieb:


> und zum Angeln nur mit einer Hüfttasche ausrücke. Da regelt sich der Köderwahnsinn von selbst.



Wie wahr, ich habe nur eine kleinere Box in der Weste, mehr nicht.
Es ist eine Art Selbst-Disziplinierung dass man einfach angelt und keine Gedanken mehr ans Köderwechseln verschwendet, das ist so angenehm (Warum ans wechseln denken wenn ich eh nur drei ,vier Ködertypen dabei hab?)


----------



## magut (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Das schaffe ich bisher nur beim Fliegenfischen. 8 Fliegen Aterienklemme und Vorfachspūlchen. Alles in einer ganz kleinen Box am Hosenträger geklippt.
Beim Spinnfischen am Boot #q Große Kiste mit 6 Boxen und alles voll:r
am Abend liegen sicher 10 Köder im Boot rum und warten darauf einen Finger oder sonstwas zu haken:q
das einzige Problem,  dass ich hab sind meine Angel Kumpels - wenn wir uns jetzt alle 1-2 Wochen wegen Schonzeit treffen hat immer einer einen Laptop mit und will den anderen "was zeigen"- dann geht der Bestellwahnsinn schon wieder los:c
Unvorstellbar was da mit der Zeit zusammenkommen kann#q
LG
Mario


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

So von meiner Rute zum Distanzwagglerfischen, der Feederrute, der Matchrute und einem Futteral habe ich mich auch noch getrennt...
Jetzt habe ich noch exakt 10 Kombos...


----------



## Ruti Island (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Das grenzt ja schon an Minimalismus


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Der harte Weg zurück.
Das bedeutet, das man den Weg allerdings gegangen sein muss. Wer nicht so weit war oder noch auf dem Weg ist kann durchaus seine Prinzipien festlegen. Wer das nicht macht läuft durchaus auch einfach weiter obwohl das Ziel bereits hinter ihm liegt. 
Wo das eigene Ziel liegt, das kann nur jeder selbst für sich bestimmen. 14 Ruten und 14 Rollen sind durchaus nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, wenn Mann sein Hobby etwas feinfühliger angeht. 
60 Kombos ist schon grob und hat nichts mehr mit feinfühlig zu tun. Eher mit einem vorher prallen Geldbeutel.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Super Thema und ich fühle mich auch direkt ertappt. 

Also bis zu  meinem 30ten Lebensjahr war ich mit dem Aufrüsten beschäftigt und hatte  zu Hochzeiten an die 60 Kombos. Nach ich mir meinen teuersten  Ausrüstungswusch erfüllte und ein Futterboot anschaffte klappte  plötzlich ein Schalter um und ich hinterfragte die Sinnhaftigkeit meines  Tuns. Ich habe zum Teil Ruten und Rollen, Zelte und Liegen gekauft,  aber doch nicht benutzt. Es war mehr ein Sammelwahn als ein  zielgerichtetes Einkaufen. Von Kleinzeug will ich gar nicht reden,  gerade bei Angeboten schaltete oft der Kopf aus und ich habe einfach  gekauft. 

Und dann habe auch ich reduziert. Ich habe für meine Angelei momentan zehn Kombis und komme wunderbar aus. 
Ich  kann bestätigen, dass man irgendwie mehr Zeit hat, weil man sich nicht  mehr mit der Frage beschäftigen muss, was man mit zum Angeln nimmt. Auch  das schlechte Gewissen gegenüber so manch teurem Einkauf der mal wieder  zu Hause geblieben ist erübrigt sich. 

Neben der Ausrüstung empfiehlt es sich,seinen Gewässerpool kritisch zu beäugen. Ich komme aus einer Gegend mit viel Wasser und bin bis vorletztes Jahr die Schiene gefahren, dass möglichst viele Mitgliedschaften zum größtmöglichen Gewässerpool und damit höchstmöglichen Fangerfolg führt. 
Das Ergebnis waren Mitgliedschaften in drei Vereinen, sowie Verbandskarte und noch Jahreskarten für "Nebengewässer".
Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Jahren trotz akribischen Papieresammelns anfang des Jahres keines der genannten Gewässer befischt habe bin ich seit dem "nur" noch in zwei Vereinen, habe einen Verein passiv schalten lassen und kaufe keine Zusatzkarten mehr. Es fühlt sich etwas entspannter an und man konzentriert sich mehr auf ein Gewässer.   

Das lässt sich auch wunderbar aufs Leben außerhalb des Angelns übertragen


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

@vermesser - sehr geil...|supergri

jo, so ähnlich lief´s bei mir auch, in der jugend recht spartanisch unterwegs, irgendwann die obligatorische pause, dann wieder voll dabei, durch diverse umzüge auch die unterschiedlichsten gewässer beangelt und natürlich musste immer das angelgerät angepasst werden.

mittlerweile hab´ ich "nur" noch ca. zwanzig kombos, wobei ich wirklich regelmäßig mit vier/fünf davon fische.
der rest ist halt so kram, wie brandung-, pilk-, herings-, spinn-, matchruten, die alle jubeljahre mal zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Super Thema und ich fühle mich auch direkt ertappt.


Freut euch man nicht zu vorschnell und zu früh - er ist ja wie viele andere schon wieder in die andere Richtung 
(also nach vorne :m) unterwegs. 

Solche spartanischen Abrüstungsprogramme halten immer nur solange, bis der nächste neue Appetizer vor der Nase baumelt, und da läßt sich die Geräteindustrie und Werbung und das allgegenwärtige Youtube schon was einfallen. 

Das sinnvollste ist immer und immer wieder mal, über die Sinnhaftigkeit nachzudenken, sich da in beide Richtungen anzupassen und durch Nachläössigkeit entstandene Müllhalden abschmelzen. Das ist gut.

Eine Mode des Minimalismus ist auch nur eine Mode, und vergeht wieder. 

Angelgerät hat ggü. Autos und Elektronik einen Riesenvorteil: Es altert nicht von sich aus und auch nicht mehr wirklich technisch, begehrte Markenteile bekannter Qualität sind sogar preisstabil oder bekommen Sammlerwerte und entsprechende VK-Preise.
Die immer-billiger Welle führt auch zu einem Kontrast zu dem älteren von besserer Qualität.

Also in den Sinne: 
Es gibt echt vieles schlimmere als zuviele Angelgerätschaften ...

Öftermals ist es eigentlich wohl nur ein Entscheidungsproblem.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer!  #6


----------



## vermesser (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Dem widerspreche ich in einem Punkt Nordlichtangler  : Ich rüste immer noch ab. Hab zwar derzeit mehr als die angepeilten 40, aber nur, weil ich keine Kartons mehr zum Versenden habe.

Im Prinzip verkauf ich nach wie vor mehr, als ich kaufe  .


----------



## vermesser (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Was man allerdings zugeben muss: Die Neugier auf neues Gerät ist gefährlich. Aber OK für mich, so lang man auch wieder abbaut.

Man sollte meines Erachtens einfach vermeiden, ständig nur zuzukaufen. Und rum stehen zu haben. Fehlkäufe sollten zeitnah weg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich rüste immer noch ab. Hab zwar derzeit mehr als die angepeilten 40, aber nur, weil ich keine Kartons mehr zum Versenden habe.
> 
> Im Prinzip verkauf ich nach wie vor mehr, als ich kaufe


Das ist jetzt sowas wie geschicktester Selbstbetrug - faktisch sind es wieder mehr geworden, weil aktuell min. 42 sind nicht 40.  :q

Ich mache das ja auch gerne und durchschaue das natürlich sofort (meine Frau inzwischen aber auch!)
Da sind die Sachen für "sollen weg" und jetzt verkauft werden, und da sammelt sich das dann ...

Allerdings schön, wenn man wieder Gefallen daran beim Umräumen findet, auch nach Jahren.


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Nein, ich muss das jetzt einfach richtig stellen   : Ich reduziere sofort auf 40, wenn ich einen Käufer finde und entsprechende Kartons habe  . 

So muss ich immer bei Freunden betteln, die grade was gekauft haben....oder zum örtlichen Laden, den Tag abpassen, nachdem die Ware bekommen haben und bevor der Müll weg is.

Das ist tatsächlich grade die Ursache des Überbestandes.


----------



## Purist (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Solche spartanischen Abrüstungsprogramme halten immer nur solange, bis der nächste neue Appetizer vor der Nase baumelt, und da läßt sich die Geräteindustrie und Werbung und das allgegenwärtige Youtube schon was einfallen.
> 
> Das sinnvollste ist immer und immer wieder mal, über die Sinnhaftigkeit nachzudenken



Einfach bei Werbung jeglicher Art anfangen zu denken (was soll daran vorteilhaft/toll sein und was sind die Mittel, die das belegen sollen?), dann bei der Planung hinterfragen (wozu soll es dienen, wenn ich es erwerben würde?) und dann noch einmal vor dem Kauf (brauche ich das überhaupt? Setze ich es überhaupt häufig genug ein, damit es sich lohnt?).



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eine Mode des Minimalismus ist auch nur eine Mode, und vergeht wieder.



Diese Mode fängt gerade erst an und hat die Überflussgesellschaft als notwendigen Hintergrund, die Zeit der Hamsterer/Sammelwütigen der Nachkriegsjahre geht gerade vorbei. Aber du hast recht, natürlich kann sich das auch wieder ändern. 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Angelgerät hat ggü. Autos und Elektronik einen Riesenvorteil: Es altert nicht von sich aus und auch nicht mehr wirklich technisch, begehrte Markenteile bekannter Qualität sind sogar preisstabil oder bekommen Sammlerwerte und entsprechende VK-Preise. Die immer-billiger Welle führt auch zu einem Kontrast zu dem älteren von besserer Qualität.



Deswegen investieren Leute auch in Oldtimer, rissig gewordene Ölgemälde und zahlen horrende Preise für uralt-Elektrik (ich meine nicht die Massenware, sondern von der originalen E-Gitarre der 50-70erer bis zum High End Plattenspieler der 80er Jahre)? Gesammelt werden Raritäten und Dinge, die eben nicht jeder erwerben konnte- bei Angelzeug sehe ich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



> Gesammelt werden Raritäten und Dinge, die eben nicht jeder erwerben konnte- bei Angelzeug sehe ich das nicht wirklich.


Da irrst du aber gewaltig. Gerade was altes und schon damals exklusives Angelgerät angeht, werden mehr als stolze Preise bezahlt. Großartig bekannt ist es allerdings nicht, der Kreis ist doch recht klein.


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was man allerdings zugeben muss: Die Neugier auf neues Gerät ist gefährlich.


jau, das ist ja bei vielem so, vor allem auch bei autos und da gibt es halt auch immer leute, die mit einem fiat panda, 95% der ungleich höher motorisierten verkehrsteilnehmer  auf einer kurvenreichen landstraße ganz schön alt aussehen lassen, oder ihr angelgerödel in einen smart packen. ist zwar nicht so bequem wie in einem kleinlaster, erfüllt aber den gleichen zweck.
das gleiche gilt auch für´s angeln, aber die neugier durch die werbung ist geweckt.


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Ach das ist nicht nur die Werbung: Oftmals ist es auch die Neugier auf neue Marken etc. Beispielsweise die von Andal und RayZero vorgestellten polnischen Ruten. Aber sind die wirklich besser oder vergleichbar meiner vorhandenen Fantasistas und Yaseis? Wohl nicht. Deshalb trotzdem was kaufen? NOCH nicht.


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

ich finde den weg zurück nicht so hart wie heutigem angesagten "mitzuhalten": das geld muss mensch erst mal haben.
angeln ist irgendwie doch anders


----------



## Purist (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Andal schrieb:


> Da irrst du aber gewaltig. Gerade was altes und schon damals exklusives Angelgerät angeht, werden mehr als stolze Preise bezahlt. Großartig bekannt ist es allerdings nicht, der Kreis ist doch recht klein.



Ich kenne die Preise von "antikem" Angelgerät- habe mich aber, wie du bemerkt hast, falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte die Aussage eigentlich ausschließlich auf heutiges Gerät beziehen, dass in Zukunft bestimmt nicht mehr so sammlerfreundlich sein wird: z.B. wegen der ausgeuferten Produktion in Billiglohnländern, wegen der kürzeren Lebensdauer, aber auch wegen den kurzen Produktionszyklen bei ständig wechselnden Teilen, was dann die Ersatzteilversorgung schwierig gestaltet.

Noch etwas zum Minimalismus:
Der beruht eben auch auf Zeitmangel, bzw. der Erkenntnis, dass viel Besitz, aber auch das ständige Vermehren desselben, ein riesiger Zeitfresser sein kann. 

Ich könnte auch 100 Spinncombos haben, dann würde mir die Entscheidung, welche ich am besten (bei welchen Wetter und für welche Köder) mitnehme, aber noch schwerer fallen |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*

Dann ist es klar. Wobei es mittlerweile ja einfacher ist etwas exklusives aus den 60ern zu bekommen, als Alltagsangelgerät aus den 70ern. Da gings mit Massenfertigung schon los und das Zeug wurde so gnadenlos zerangelt, dass man heute kaum noch was bekommt, so man danach sucht.


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Purist schrieb:


> Noch etwas zum Minimalismus:
> Der beruht eben auch auf Zeitmangel, bzw. der Erkenntnis, dass viel Besitz, aber auch das ständige Vermehren desselben, ein riesiger Zeitfresser sein kann.



Ein wunderbarer, fast philosophischer Satz, der so wahr ist. 

Und zum Thema "neues Gerät gegen alte Ausrüstung" ist klar zu sagen, daß die Werbung und die immer kürzer werdenden Zyklen der Hersteller rein auf den Verkauf/ Konsum aus ist. Ich fange mit meinen "alten" Harrison- und RST-Ruten etc. bestimmt genauso gut, wie die "jungen Wilden" mit ihren ans Limit gebauten hochmodularen Kohlefasermixruten. 

Ich bin den harten Weg zurück schon ein gutes Stück gegangen...


----------



## Purist (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Andal schrieb:


> Da gings mit Massenfertigung schon los und das Zeug wurde so gnadenlos zerangelt, dass man heute kaum noch was bekommt, so man danach sucht.



Ja und nein, richtig schlimm wurde es doch erst in den 80ern, obwohl es auch damals noch ausgezeichnete Rollen "Made in Germany" gab. Zerangelt? Da sitzen einige auf ihren Raritäten und geben die nicht her :q Der Großteil, der damals noch sitzkiepenliebenden Anglerschaft, kaufte auch nicht unbedingt die unverwüstlichen Klassiker, die heute so gesucht sind. Da reiche die Plasterolle (aus Carbon- ganz modern, alle paar Jahre wieder) mit der Telerute eben noch völlig aus. 



Margaux schrieb:


> Und zum Thema "neues Gerät gegen alte Ausrüstung" ist klar zu sagen, daß  die Werbung und die immer kürzer werdenden Zyklen der Hersteller rein  auf den Verkauf/ Konsum aus ist.



Wenn heute die Produktzyklen, selbst bei hochpreisigem Gerät, bei nur 1-2 Jahren liegen, dann spricht das für alles andere als hohe Qualität, auf die der Hersteller, wie auch die Marke dahinter, stolz sein könnte. 

Für die maximale Rendite der Investoren, die eigentlich all die Angelmarken am Leben halten, sollen wir uns eben ständig mit möglichst viel Gerät eindecken. Dafür greift man gerne in die Geschichtskiste- kaum ein Angeltrend von heute, den es nicht schon einmal gab und nach neuem Gerät schreit. Klappt das nicht, soll es zumindest Hochpreisiges sein, am besten ist die Kombination aus beidem, bei gleichzeitig ständig steigenden Preisen für Verbrauchsmaterial (Schnur, Kleinteile..).


----------



## Margaux (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der harte Weg zurück*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn heute die Produktzyklen, selbst bei hochpreisigem Gerät, bei nur 1-2 Jahren liegen, dann spricht das für alles andere als hohe Qualität, auf die der Hersteller, wie auch die Marke dahinter, stolz sein könnte.



Ein gutes Beispiel dafür sind die Stellas. Wieviele angeln heute noch völlig zufrieden mit den alten Stellas FA. Gut, sie sind ein wenig "schwerer", aber unverwüstlich. Mittlerweile ist der Produktzyklus bei der Stella FI angekommen und einige Serien dazwischen waren eher mittelmäßig, das Marketing wichtiger als das Produkt.

Ich selber habe mich mit drei FE' s - 2500, 3000 und 4000 - "eingedeckt", dazu zusätzlich je eine Ersatzspule und decke mit diesen drei Rollen mein komplettes Süßwasser-Spinn- und Meerforellen-Angeln ab. Diese Rollen werden gepflegt und gewartet und ich behalte sie solange wie sie gut funktionieren und/oder es keine revolutionären technischen Fortschritte gibt. 

Alle meine anderen Rollen in den genannten Größen und zwar Twin Powers (je nach Version sehr schöne Rollen) und die der bekannten japanischen High-End-Konkurrenz, habe ich verkauft. Der harte Weg zurück eben...


----------

